# Veneers with a twist



## NGLJ (Jan 18, 2022)

As an experiment I made a stave blank out of veneers. After glue up the resulting piece (2" x ⅞" x 12") was cut into 4 pieces ⅞" x ⅞" x 6". The pieces were cut at 22.5 deg on the bandsaw using a ¾" carbide blade. Those pieces were made into a half-blank, sanded flat and then cut in 2 to make a Sierra size 8 stave blank. The blank was then drilled at an angle and turned (see attached). Although the there were only 8 staves the individual veneers kind of act like staves within a stave. The challenge that this represented was any lack of symmetry between the opposing faces (minor error in drilling) creates an area at the end which is subject to tear out. The fix was to add end pieces (non-veneer). This could look good using colored veneers.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jan 18, 2022)

Way to think up new blanks, I like it.


----------



## PatrickR (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks great!


----------

